# Maltese on Craigs list



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I found this on craigs list under free

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/131913690.html

So I called the number and it's for a store in Bay Head NJ. So I posted and asked about the dog and told them that it must be a wrong number. Hopefully I will hear back from them. I didn't even ask poor John if we could have him. I just reacted. I always thought I wouldn't want another maltese but this one just melted my heart. Here's hoping that John says yes and this owner picks us.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I found this on craigs list under free
> 
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/zip/131913690.html
> 
> So I called the number and it's for a store in Bay Head NJ. So I posted and asked about the dog and told them that it must be a wrong number. Hopefully I will hear back from them. I didn't even ask poor John if we could have him. I just reacted. I always thought I wouldn't want another maltese but this one just melted my heart. Here's hoping that John says yes and this owner picks us.[/B]


OH! What a cutie!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope you get him too! What a sweetie!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I couldn't see him. It said the post had been removed.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I can still see the post. Hope it works out for you and for him!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Several people have asked about him, even though I asked first. John thinks it's just a scam and they aren't really giving him away. He thinks they were just trying to get phone numbers or email addresses. We will see. He did say that he would drive the hour and 15 mins to get him though if they did give him to us.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Well the listing for this dog is gone now so I guess John was right and it was a prank. It makes me so mad that they would do that to a poor little dog. Use him like that. Anyway, our search continues.


----------

